# ****** treiber!



## foxx21 (28. Januar 2002)

verdammt ich versuche hier ein modem zu installieren und hab mir bei fujitsu siemens den passenden treiber gezogen dann geh ich auf modem  usw. und dann von datenträger und dann ok und dann zeigt er mir unter modelle kein modem an das ich auswählen könnte , ich dreh gleich durch hier also das modem ist onboard und ich hab winXP!!!!!

bitte helft mir *hechz*

vielleicht liegt es ja daran---

TREIBER FÜR CNR2800-W;MR2800-W;CTX601;CTX600

DIESER TREIBER IST NICHT WHQL ZERTIFIZIERT!!

-- das ist unter dem treiber gestanden den ich gezogen habe!!


----------



## Dunsti (28. Januar 2002)

das Problem ist wahrscheinlich, daß der Treiber, den Du gezogen hast net für XP geeignet ist, und deswegen zeigt der nix an...

schau doch mal, ob Du nen Treiber für XP bekommst irgendwo 


Dunsti


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Januar 2002)

*V.90/V.92 Smartlink drivers for AMR and CNR modems.*

Laut meinen Informationen sollte dieser Treiber dir weiterhelfen:

ftp://ftp.nec-computers.com/pub/itemnr/REFFIUP04080200/smartlinkxp.exe

Originalton Webseite:

These drivers work on all Smartlink based riser modems. This means CNR modems as well as current and older AMR modems, manufactured by Aztech as well as Askey. These drivers are digitally signed by WHQL for use in Windows XP.


Hauptlink: http://support.packardbell-europe.com/support/download/itemnr/REFFIUP04080200.asp?c=ap


----------



## DerExo (29. Januar 2002)

ach ja ... windows xp, gell


----------



## foxx21 (29. Januar 2002)

ja werds mir mal ziehen, aber eines muss ich hier noch loswerden das von fujitsu-siemens is doch wohl eine frecheit ein so ein ****** support! von denen kauf ich nie wieder was!, auf der site is sogar extra angemerkt das der treiber für XP is , *grrr*


----------



## foxx21 (29. Januar 2002)

shit ich glaub ich schmeiß das ****** modem da gleich beim fenster raus habs jetzt mit dem treiber von webcutdirektor versucht, bin auf harwareerkennung aus liste wählen usw. und dann hab ich den treiber angegeben aber ich bekomme abermals keine MODELLE zur auswähl das nervt mich total! was kann ich noch tun?

plz help


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Januar 2002)

Upps, sorry, war sicher es müsste funzen, aber da habe ich mich auch auf Aussage der Webseite berufen.....

..ich bleibe am Ball!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Januar 2002)

Hmm, kannst Du hier ma die Konfig deines PC's posten insbesondere auch Datenblatt des Systems ( nehme an Komplettsystem das hat ab und an einen Modellnamen ) und so weiter....

tnx


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Januar 2002)

*2. Versuch*

O-Ton Webseite Aztech  Modemtreiber

Zitat:

Using Fujitsu-Siemens Systems with MR2800/CNR2800

DL Links:

FTP-Server:
ftp://ftp.aztech.com/pub/modem/amr_cnr/fsc/Winxp.zip
HTTP-Server:
http://www.aztech.com/pub/modem/amr_cnr/fsc/Winxp.zip

*beide sehr lahm*  

Ich hoffe das klappt , aber wie bei den Lottozahlen 
- ohne Gewehr *peng* -

P.S.: Kanns aufgrund nicht vorhandener onBoard-Hardware *sfg* und WinXP nicht testen - leider. 

<edit>
Habs mal probiert und funzt bei mir net... (s.oben)
</edit>


----------

